# i need some help regarding Pakistani med schools and A-levels



## Miss_Peaches (Sep 22, 2007)

I am not of Pakistani origin but i really want to study in Pakistan . Just finished my A-levels and came out with a B in Sociology, C in chemistry and a C in Biology is there any hope for me or should i retake my A-levels.. I was looking at Aga Khan, Dow and Shifa medical college are they still open for admission and how do i go about it the application process.. and am i on the same boat as the students off Pakistani origin from the States or even Uk or is it more difficult for me..... i know language will be very difficult but interms of the application process.. 

Anyone plz help a sister out ...( #sad)


----------



## kimi (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Miss peaches,
well I dont know much about aga khan and shifa medical college, but the new campus of Dow that is built specifically for foreign students i.e Dow international medical college will start its new badge in the month of Nov or Dec. Visit this website, it may provide you with the necessary info you want DUHS Portal


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

i know aga khan admissions are closed for sure but there are some medical colleges that have deadlines coming up pretty soon. about ur A levels if ur applying as a foreign student ur grades just have to be a min of 60% because they really just need ur money. but to be honest in pakistan these days there is some competition among foreign students too and its not easy to get in. i think if you have A's and B's you will have a very good chance of getting in.

what you should do is go visit the websites and call up the admissions office and discuss ur situation.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

squid said:


> i know aga khan admissions are closed for sure but there are some medical colleges that have deadlines coming up pretty soon. about ur A levels if ur applying as a foreign student ur grades just have to be a min of 60% because they really just need ur money. but to be honest in pakistan these days there is some competition among foreign students too and its not easy to get in. i think if you have A's and B's you will have a very good chance of getting in.
> 
> what you should do is go visit the websites and call up the admissions office and discuss ur situation.


Very untrue. AKU couldn't care less about whether you're a foreigner or if you have money. That's not going to tip the scales in your favor in the least. There's just as much competition amongst foreign students as there is with local students, and AKU follows their admission requirements to the letter.

Miss Peaches,

You would definitely have to re-take A-levels, because a C average is not something they'd be willing to accept. Not to make any assumptions, but a lot of foreign students think that they can just apply to any medical school in Pakistan and get accepted simply because Pakistan's a third world country. Let me be the first to reassure you, that's nothing but rumors and wishful thinking. It takes just as much hard work and dedication to get into medical school in Pakistan as it does anywhere else, especially when you're considering schools like AKU and Shifa.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

first of all i wasn't talking anout AKU i was talking in general (so *no need to take it personally*)...

now the thing i said about competition is definately true it's less on foreign seat for example in CMH a person with 82.81% is rank 194 in pakistani seat in overseas/foreign a person with 78.6% is rank 11. but *as i said earlier* there is still competition on the foreign seat it's not a breeze.

now about AKU in my personal experience the only reason i got rejected was because i was taking up a foreign seat but only paying pakistani fees. i used to believe AKU followed their admission process to the letter till my friend in america (who father had connections at AKU) got the entrance test mailed to her, i couldn't believe my eyes!!!! yeah so AKU foreign seat it's all about sifarish that's what my doctor told me too and i didn't listen to him, now i think i should have.........

so heyy you can judge for urself im just telling you *my experiences*


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

woops, I reread that first post, now I get what you were saying, and you're right, if you have the right connections anywhere you can get almost anything.

Probably better if we didn't advise people to go down that path though


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

agreed... 

miss peaches,

its really hard to get into med school in pakistan, the competition is intense. if you have A's you'll have a fair shot.


----------

